

Fighting back against the NSA with HTTP - friism
http://aestetix.com/2013/07/11/fighting-back-against-the-nsa-with-http/

======
cstrat
the NSAs only weakness exposed! HTTP headers. this will end the tyranny.

we finally got them by the balls with this one!

------
walid
LOL! Peaceful protest. I like the idea :)

------
skidoo
(thunderous applause)

------
aaronem
What nonsense.

